# mac os x sur pc portable



## sofian59 (25 Juin 2012)

bonjour je dispose d'un budget de 350, 450 pour m'achete un ordinateur portable. Je m'etais diriger vers un macbook blanc mais trop de default ainsi que trop vieux. J'enviseage donc de m'acheter un ordinateur portable(sous windows 7 ou8) sur lequel je mettrai en dual boot mac os x lion. Plusieurs questions me viennent a l'esprit.
Quel pc compatible avec mac os x?(bureautique, multimedia)
est-ce possible de mettre mac os x lion sur un pc?
Quel difference entre lion leopard et tigre?
je souhaiterai que le pc ne bug pas pour le stockage multimedia j'ai un DD externe donc voila
merci a vous de me lire et  surtout de me repondre


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Juin 2012)

Peut être des réponses du coté de la cave.
Ce n'est pas une plaisanterie, bien regarder les différents forums.


----------



## boddy (25 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un doute sur la légalité de la chose... Apple a-t-il changé d'avis sur le sujet ?
Windows sur Mac c'est bon, mais OS X sur PC, si rien n'a changé, c'est interdit.


----------



## sofian59 (25 Juin 2012)

la cave? c'est legal je me suis reensigner


----------



## ergu (25 Juin 2012)

La cave - la section du forum traitant de ce genre de demande.

Forum doté d'une fonction de recherche qui t'aurait permis de voir que les réponses à tes questions ont déjà été données.
Exemple.
 
Je te résume : sur un portable, c'est possible mais beaucoup plus compliqué que sur une tour.


----------



## sofian59 (25 Juin 2012)

est-ce que c'est une bonne configuration?
Intel Core i3 2105	   1   	125,99 &#8364;
Corsair CMSA8GX3M2A1333C9 - SO-DIMM DDR3 2x4 Go PC10600	   1   	47,49 &#8364;
Gigabyte GA-H61N-USB3 (Révision B3)	   1   	71,99 &#8364;
A+ Case CS-Blockbuster Storm - DESTOCKAGE	   1   	54,99 &#8364;
Seagate Momentus 7200.4 - S-ATA II - 250 Go

total 400,25&#8364; avec livraison ups chez moi

pour mac os x je prend le quel? lion tigre leopard?


----------



## itOtO (26 Juin 2012)

sofian59 a dit:


> est-ce que c'est une bonne configuration?
> Intel Core i3 2105	   1   	125,99 &#8364;
> Corsair CMSA8GX3M2A1333C9 - SO-DIMM DDR3 2x4 Go PC10600	   1   	47,49 &#8364;
> Gigabyte GA-H61N-USB3 (Révision B3)	   1   	71,99 &#8364;
> ...



Salut,
Alors comme déjà dit plus haut le hackintosh sur portable c'est un peu plus sportif que sur une tour montée soit même (dans ce dernier cas l'installation peut être aussi facile que sur un vrai mac).

La config que tu as sélectionnée est tout à fait compatible mac, elle est d'ailleurs utilisée par de nombreux "hackintosheurs" comme une config Mac Mini like depuis déjà pas mal de temps! La révision B3 de cette carte te donnera des ports USB 3.0, par contre uniquement du SATA II (donc il faudra pas imaginer prendre plus tard un SSD récent et avoir les débits max, mais ça ira très vite quand même!).

Pour la version d'OSX, je te conseille de prendre Lion, à condition d'avoir un Mac sous la main pour créer ta clé d'installation avec un logiciel comme Unibeast. Si tu n'as pas de Mac, tu peux utiliser un logiciel de virtualisation sous windows pour installer un OSX et pouvoir créer ta clé (logiciel payant mais avec généralement une période d'essai assez longue). Ou sinon, te procurer un cd de Snow Leopard et graver un cd iBoot pour pouvoir démarrer dessus et lancer l'installation (donc nécessité d'avoir un lecteur cd dans ta config).

Zdit: on trouve aussi le i3 2125 qui est souvent vendu quasiment au même prix et un peu plus performant...


----------

